# Berkley Lightning rod Shock. WITH PICS



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I am looking into a new Lightning rod Shock and looking to get it either 6'6" or 7' MH casting. I can get it for $42. Read some great reviews about it. Wondering what is you guys input on the rod?

Thanks alot
Slayer


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 2, 2009)

I got 2 of them I use for swimjigs and spinnerbaits...Love em...JIGGY


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! 

If I pick 1 up it will be used mainly for jig and worms.


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 9, 2009)

I've never used one, but for those applications, I would go with the 7'. So how are you liking that soron by the way. I wasn't overly impressed with mine at first, but the more I used it the more I fell in love with it. It's definately my favorite reel now.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 9, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> I've never used one, but for those applications, I would go with the 7'. So how are you liking that soron by the way. I wasn't overly impressed with mine at first, but the more I used it the more I fell in love with it. It's definately my favorite reel now.



The Soron is great. It is very smooth and I can feel the torque in every handle turn. The "Superline Spool" does work. I been throwing mainly light cranks for walleye.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok so I bought the rod. 6'6" MH. It has a strong backbone but the tip has a nice softness to it. It is very light. I put my Quantum Code baitcaster on it with 30lb Stren Superbraid.


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thats a good set up...Now go out and get ya a biggun on it  ...JIGGY


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 24, 2009)

jigster60 said:


> Thats a good set up...Now go out and get ya a biggun on it  ...JIGGY



Thanks alot! I can't wait to use it. I was pitchin' in my back yard today with it while I was making steak on the bbq lol.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is some pics.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice looking rig! 8)


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet...like I said good set up..I got one those code reels myself excellent reel for the price...I use mine for buzzbaits werks real good...JIGGY


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet outfit...I have one those Code reels myself I use it mainly for Buzzbaits and Flipping Its a really good reel for the price....JIGGY


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 28, 2009)

I love the reel. Can't be beat for the money I agree.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 28, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Nice looking rig! 8)



Thanks alot!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 4, 2009)

so are you gonna spill the beans as to where you got it so cheap? I was looking at these last summer and forgot about them.. for under 50 bucks I'll be buying a few 8)


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 27, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> so are you gonna spill the beans as to where you got it so cheap? I was looking at these last summer and forgot about them.. for under 50 bucks I'll be buying a few 8)



Sorry for late reply. I haven't been on in a while due to illness and other crap going on in my life lol. But I am here now. The store I got it at is a chain of stores here in Ontario, Canada called Le Baron.


----------

